# Help me find a couple of threads



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

We saw some tagged rolling stock at an open house this weekend. My wife was impressed. I wanted to show her some of the graffitti-ed rolling stock that has appearred on this site but I was unsuccessful searching them. If you posted pictures on the site could you slap a link in here or give me the Subject name(s) of the original posts and I'll find them from there.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know about a couple, but our Stan Cederleaf has decals to add graffiti (graffitti?) http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/7/aft/79115/afv/topic/Default.aspx http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/StanCedarleaf/WebPageDecals/CustomDecalsx.html


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert.... Click on the link in my signature line if this is what you are lookng for..


----------

